# Royalty Free Music for Youtube / Projects etc



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Glad that I waited the extra day... Thank you so much for the discount. It is a very good album with quite a variety of tunes. 

I also noticed that _Maniac_ got redone a bit and will go by another title (_3 Minutes to Midnight_) when the new Sam Haynes album hits; really digging the more forceful ending to it.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks Garth glad you like it and thanks for all yoru support - the new Sam Haynes CD is nearly done. Its been a year in the making! It looks like 3 minutes to midnight / maniac might not be on it at this rate! Hope people find the new royalty free music useful, its been very popular this week..


----------



## Odeshevych (Aug 28, 2017)

https://www.musicscreen.org/ - a good website run by a talented composer and sound engineer from Morocco. There you can find royalty free music of any type, including stock music for Youtube videos, film, video advertising, TV, creative projects, multimedia, and the Internet including social media. The guy is a multi-instrumentalist musician with a preference for the piano and the guembri. The guembri is a string instrument, a sort of African double bass used in trance music called 'Music Gnawa'.

There is a good choice for humanitarian organizations, students and private individuals, who can use free royalty free music in their non-commercial projects. For the rest there is only a one-time licence purchase, after which the track can be used pretty much anywhere.


----------



## obergh (Oct 11, 2017)

The music is quite effective, especially considering how much cheesy stuff is floating around. Great job!


----------

